# Best way to quit Jackie Skelly Gym? - dont want debt collectors hounding me.



## tink (23 Jun 2008)

Hi I am a member of above gym and want to quit. 

I read an awful thread from a couple of years ago on here and was wondering what the best tack is to use to quit. 

I was going to write to my gym address but have seen that they ignore these letters, some people wrote to the registered address etc.

I never signed a contract with JS it was done by phone but I received a slip of paper saying I had to give 2 months notice to quit. 

Does anyone have advice or experience on best way to quit? 

I don't want debt collectors hounding me either!


----------



## bacchus (23 Jun 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*



tink said:


> I received a slip of paper saying I had to give 2 months notice to quit. Does anyone have advice or experience on best way to quit?


What's about a registered letter stating you'll quit in 2 months ?


----------



## MandaC (23 Jun 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

Agree with above, registered letter giving 2 months notice is the way to go!


----------



## tink (23 Jun 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

Great that way they can't get out of it !!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Jun 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

This previous thread may be of interest.


----------



## eileen alana (23 Jun 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

Also send them an e-mail confirming that you want to give notice to end your contract and that you are also forwarding them a registered letter to that effect.  Keep a copy of the email.


----------



## marycanary (24 Jun 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

When I ended my membership, i wrote a letter with the date stating I was giving 2 months notice and delivered it by hand to the manager of the gym.I then got him to sign a reciept (which I had typed up) to say that he had recieved the notification with the date on it.
Then theres no worry of emails being ignored or letters going missing.


----------



## tink (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

Hi guys, well I sent off my registered letter  (01st july) and got a phone call tonight saying that I have a year on my contract ?! She only got my voicemail but I am SO annoyed by this, no where did I ever sign anything or say I was joining for year and I was fine with the two months notice and they are still going to pursue it? What shall I do now?!


----------



## Pique318 (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

Cancel the Direct debit and let them go fish


----------



## thundercat (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

Agree with Pique, just write a letter to your bank branch informing them to cancel the direct debit to Jackie Skelly's.


----------



## di74 (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

Agree - cancel direct debit with bank. Did this myself with another gym few years back. Gave written notice I was quitting and then cancelled direct debit with bank. Of course they said they never received notification in time about quitting, sent a few snotty letters looking for a months fee but just ignored them !


----------



## tink (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

Thanks guys have done that already so am going to ignore voicemail and just let them at it !


----------



## tink (16 Sep 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

hi guys, me again! Jackie Skelly have written to me and said they are going to take the outstanding payments from my laser cards of which details they have on file (the girl said this was just incase they had trouble with my deposit -ha!) Have checked with NCA and Data Protection and they are covered in the T & C's for this. My dilemna now is will I let them take the money or will I cancel my card and get another one reissued? am at my wit's end with this !


----------



## z106 (16 Sep 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

How much do u owe them by the way?

If they are legally allowed take money from your laser card then they obviously will.

In which case you need to cancel ASAP before they get at it.
(Alternatively temporarily transfer all funds out of it to buy yourself some time).

This whole thing by gyms of requiring months notice is one of the greatest scams of our time.

There is no logic whatsoever behind it as far as i can see.


----------



## sam h (16 Sep 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

Call down to the gym and ask for the manager to come out to you.  Make sure you speak very clearly & loudly  and explain:
 - you did not sign a contract (they should have one there if they say otherwise)
 - They have completely ignored all the letters & emails you have forwarded to them (hope you have copies)
 - Obviously point out what is any issues you have had with them (judging from other posts over the years, these generally include hygiene, staff, classes etc).
 - you don't welcome them taking alternative card numbers as a "just in case" (I would have thought they would have had to make this very clear at the time & you would have had to sign some to authorise them to do so.
 - any other problems you've had

Ideally call at the busiest time of the day...normally about 7 or so....and don't forget to SPEAK clearly (they may have a hearing impediment).

From all the issues I've heard of for this particular gym, I'm amazed they have any members!!


----------



## coolhandluke (16 Sep 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

The real question is why are all these people giving these companys their bank details,signing up for direct debits etc. in the first place. Cash or cheque end of.


----------



## tink (16 Sep 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

Well I won't be making that mistake again ! Have cancelled my card. I too am amazed at how they are let get away with this. As far as I am concerned I held up my side of the contract by giving two months notice! My friend said she gave notice at 10 months into her year contract and they said she had to pay the 12 months and then give two months notice meaning even though it was a 12 month contract she paid 14 months ?! Unbelievable.


----------



## durh (21 Oct 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*

I am leaving the country so will no longer be able to use my gym for obvious reasons. Spoke to someone today who said that the 60 day notice is not valid because I haven't completed the first 12 months of my contract. I have to pay the balance for the rest of the year, but they were willing to "do me a deal" and give me 40% off my balance remaining.

I tried to cancel my direct debit with my bank (AIB), just incase, since I have heard bad things about Jackie Skelly's track record, and they said they couldn't cancel direct debits to Jackie Skelly without written instruction from the gym....I thought it was MY account?!?


----------



## csirl (22 Oct 2008)

> I tried to cancel my direct debit with my bank (AIB), just incase, since I have heard bad things about Jackie Skelly's track record, and they said they couldn't cancel direct debits to Jackie Skelly without written instruction from the gym....I thought it was MY account?!?


 
Send a registered letter to JS informing them that you are cancelling you direct debit agreement with them and instructing them not to take any money from your account from a specific date. Copy the letter to your bank. If money is taken after the date, report the bank to the finanical regulator and consider reporting the "theft" to the Gardai.


----------



## Diziet (22 Oct 2008)

It seems that the OP has a 1 year contract with the gym, so the gym is well within their rights to seek payment for that term. The 2 month notice period is surely not a substitute for the 1 month term.

I think it is important to stick to the terms of the contract, as with all contracts. If you want to quit, ask nicely and be aware they are doing you a favour.

I am not a affiliated with any gym. But I do pay my annual gym fee in one go so there is no DD in place and I have the option to renew only if I want to do so. That way there are no misunderstandings.


----------



## ney001 (22 Oct 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*



durh said:


> I am leaving the country so will no longer be able to use my gym for obvious reasons. Spoke to someone today who said that the 60 day notice is not valid because I haven't completed the first 12 months of my contract. I have to pay the balance for the rest of the year, but they were willing to "do me a deal" and give me 40% off my balance remaining.
> 
> I tried to cancel my direct debit with my bank (AIB), just incase, since I have heard bad things about Jackie Skelly's track record, and they said they couldn't cancel direct debits to Jackie Skelly without written instruction from the gym....I thought it was MY account?!?




I was with Jackie Skelly for 2.5 years, left recently due to terrible conditions which I had complained about.  Didn't pay the two months, have no intention of paying the two months, they never once responded to my emails, letters or phone calls so I have no intention of responding to their phone calls now.  Cancelled Standing order with AIB no problem at all.  It's your account, don't authorize any payments from it, I just wrote a letter to the bank, faxed a copy to them and that was it.


----------



## Complainer (22 Oct 2008)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*



durh said:


> I tried to cancel my direct debit with my bank (AIB), just incase, since I have heard bad things about Jackie Skelly's track record, and they said they couldn't cancel direct debits to Jackie Skelly without written instruction from the gym....I thought it was MY account?!?


You might want to remind AIB about the rules of the ;



> The payer can cancel or amend the Direct Debit instruction at any time by informing their Bank in writing. They can also inform the Originator. All correspondence should be retained.
> The payer’s Bank will then inform the Originator of the cancellation or amendment.
> If the instruction is cancelled no further collections are permitted.


----------



## deadtiger (6 Jan 2009)

Funny,

My wife joined and having barely used the gym, her membership is due to expire (i.e. the 12 months). Reading on here so decided to call them to check how best to cancel..

Got an automated menu, dial 1 for new membership, 2 for customer service. Dialled 2 and was taken through several long-winded menus only to eventually get 'mailbox 252 - the person who owns this mailbox cannot take your call at the moment...'.

Rang back, dialled 1 and the call was immediately answered. When I explained that I was looking for information about cancelling, she told me it was no problem, I'd need to talk to such and such but she wasn't around at the moment. Told her I'd tried calling several times and asked what the procedure was to which she said it'd need a personal visit in order for a cancellation form to be signed.

Has anyone signed the cancellation form in the gym itself and how effective was that (probably a stupid question) - I'm thinking it might be useful to have them take a photocopy or if they can't, take a photo of the signed form...


----------



## suzie (6 Jan 2009)

And if you have that done, then ask your bank directly to stop the direct debit if thats how you previously paid. That way you wont be chasing them for money!!

S.


----------



## rogue dealer (8 Jan 2009)

Deadtiger

They are giving you the run around my friend. When you hand in your form they invariably loose it and then say they never got it. Also they don't put their email address on their website so there is no audit trail of your correspondence with them. The person you need to speak to is always in a meeting. (Note to the site administrator. This is not defamation. Look at all the other threads! I have been through this nonsense with them myself before and will stand in front of any court of law and swear that this happened so don't pull down the post) This company was featured by the Irish Times article 'price watch' recently and also covered on a prime time investigates programme. The customers interviewed all had the same experience as you. 

My advise is to go down to the gym ask for the manager. When they tell you the manger isn't there ask to speak to the person who is in charge at that particular time. Take out a piece of paper, write down her name and the time you spoke to her. explain you want to cancel your membership. She will give you the cancellation request form fill it in and request a photocopy of it on the spot. Ideally bring a friend so you have evidence the conversation took place. If you think this is over the top - it isn't. Been there.  (Again note to site adminsitrator. This is not defamation!) She will tell you she requires 2 months notice. There is nothing you can do about this. It's part of the terms and conditions that they never show (unless requested) and you like hundreds of other probably didn't read them. Learn your lesson and don't join another  private gym. Been there. Learned my lesson. Hope this helps you out of this frustrating situation.


----------



## rogue dealer (8 Jan 2009)

*Re: Quitting Jackie Skelly*



Complainer said:


> You might want to remind AIB about the rules of the ;


 
to cancel the dd you will neeed to talk to card disputes. It the banks way of draging you through the coals before the dd is cancelled. Tell the bank you are not getting the service youn paid for, therefore you are in dispute with the vendor. This is hard to prove and is enough for you to cancel your DD pending investigation/resolution between yourself and the venndor. Basically the bank will make it difficult for you to cancel the DD, but stick to your guns and eventually they will relent.


----------



## rogue dealer (8 Jan 2009)

Update! I cancelled my contract with Jackie Skelly, paid the agreed cancelation fee (everything in writing), and yet the following month they continued to take the monthly sub from my account. I rang chargebacks at my bank and they were well used of the craic and said i just needed to send them the emails the cancelation agreement .My bank said JC's are at it all the time. WIth company's such as JC's behaving itn this mannor I would never again give my credit card details for a DD agreement again. (Again, note to administrator: this is not defamation. I can provide my correspndance with the site administrator to proove everything. Do not pull down this post).


----------



## gaggi (8 Jan 2009)

hi, i was a member of JSkelly too and cancelled my direct debit with them. just now i called my branch to see if they have access and they said, they might draw money if u ever gave them ur card no. so i have cancelled my card and bank will reissue me with a new card within 3-5 working days. j skelly got this repute and they might take money out if they have ur card no.


----------



## nesbitt (9 Jan 2009)

gaggi said:


> hi, i was a member of JSkelly too and cancelled my direct debit with them. just now i called my branch to see if they have access and they said, they might draw money if u ever gave them ur card no. so i have cancelled my card and bank will reissue me with a new card within 3-5 working days. j skelly got this repute and they might take money out if they have ur card no.


 
This is a very good idea, may appear OTT by some, but given the other posts necessary I'm afraid.


----------



## heretohelp (9 Jan 2009)

im baffled at how hard it is to  leave a gym membership. oh.my.god. how can they get away with holding people to ransom ?


----------



## Lisboa7 (10 Jan 2009)

Hi,
realise may be a little late to comment on this thread, however.

If the contract is signed and u have a copy, physically that they can show to you that is signed physically by you, then you have to complete the 12 month contract period.

You should be able to advise them of your desire to not continue after this 12 month period by giving notice of termination 2 months before date of contract termination, having to do two months more than your one year is bull, once you give them 2 month notice and have finished the 12 month period you can leave.

If you have no contract there is nothing legally binding you to JS and therefore you have no 'legal' obligation to finish the 12 months.

In saying all this staff at JS are not helpful and their only interest is sales so you cannot believe anything they say. I know because I was a memeber and left and then rejoined and I had to literally tell them to their face that I'd heard all the sales crap before etc.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## hwin1 (31 Jan 2009)

my daughter and I got free day passes when we went to use them, we were ushered into a waiting area and this guy came and talked us round signing up for a year, in a flash, after we signed he told us terms and conditions were on the back of the page, our own fault!! After 1 month we realised we wouldn't get to use the gym as often as we wished so she got a doctors letter and cancelled her direct debit. I complained that we were AMBUSHED into signing up and cancelled my direct debit and we were able to leave, no problem. I got a phone call about 1 month later from JS manager asking me to rejoin, I turned down his offer. Did have trouble with them returning calls but I was persistent and in the end it paid off. With most contracts you have a cooling off period, which usually allows you time to change your mind.


----------



## Nashville (14 Oct 2009)

Hi all. Considering leaving JS soon, as I'm moving house. I've been a member about 2 years. I don't really want to pay two months notice, the max I'd like to pay is one month - is there any way, legally, to get around it? Thanks.


----------



## Setanta12 (14 Oct 2009)

I left but used it during my notice period. Also beware - its not simply two months but rather two months subscriptions from the time you hand in your intention to quit. I also got the guy to sign receipt and take a photocopy - they had one coipy, i'd the other with the employee's soignature. 

I still got calls looking for payments after I quit though. I *cough* politely told them what to do.


----------

